# WOULD YOU BE SCARED TO DRIVE ACROSS THIS BRIDGE?



## Swtbrat (Dec 21, 2007)

The Millau viaduct is part of the new E11 expressway connecting Paris and Barcelona and 
features the highest bridge piers ever constructed. The tallest is 240 meters (787 feet) 
high and the overall height will be an impressive 336 meters (1102 feet), making this 
the highest bridge in the world.

Brat!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 21, 2007)

I saw some construction pictures of that earlier thi year. Amazing!!!

The I95 bridge between North & South Carolina is fairly scary!!!


----------



## Mike (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow. That is truly amazing....


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 21, 2007)

daaaaannnnng!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddiezahra (Dec 21, 2007)

that bridge is intense.. how long has it been in operation? i think it would be one hell of a drive!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 21, 2007)

I would not like that at all, I am a 100% ground dweller. :roll:


----------



## olympus (Dec 21, 2007)

In a mustang gt 500 I'll do it...


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 23, 2007)

can I base jump it?


----------

